# How to release rear seat airbag's??



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

is there tabs I need to release first//??"


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

no just grip the orange part from the sides and pull down.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks big guy, worked like a charm!


----------



## incursio (Jan 1, 2016)

I did the same, but id like to know how to remove the side rear airbags form the frame.

i feel like pulling real hard in every direction is not the right answer!

also did you get any dash icons pop up, or error codes with their removal?


----------

